# Shrimps reacting to water change



## Pseuro (Aug 23, 2004)

Hi guys, i have some amano shrimp in my tank and right after my water change they are reacting franticly, swimming around very quickly all over the place

Is this normal?

This was what i did:

i use a syphon to change water.
so i switched off my filter,
drained about 1/3 of the water, 
then used thermometer to match tap water with aquarium water,
then fill water and adding stress coat whilst water is filling,
when water level is back to normal i switched on the filter.

It's been about 10 minutes now and they are still swimming frantically around the tank..

Am i doing anything wrong? (the cherry shrimps are not reacting like the amanos, they are still very normal, just doing their thing)

There has to be something wrong cause this seems very stressful for the shrimp..  

Thanks


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I don't see anything you did wrong. My Amanos take spells of swimming franticly around the tank for no reason.


----------



## aquaverde (Feb 9, 2004)

Mine do the same.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Same here.


----------



## aquaverde (Feb 9, 2004)

Maybe they're just happy...


----------



## Robert B (May 25, 2004)

The frantic swimming usually has someting to do with mating. I read about it sometime ago and don't remember all the details but I think the female gives off somekind of chemical and this causes the males to swim around frantically. At least I think that is what I read. Could be totally wrong. I will see if I can dig up the article and post a link to it.

Here is a link to the article I was refering to.

http://mikes-machine.mine.nu/breeding_yamato.htm

Robert. (bobo31)


----------



## Pseuro (Aug 23, 2004)

Phew...  
thanks for the replies.. now i'm relieved =)

Very interesting article Robert, i learned alot about these guy.
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Pseuro (Aug 23, 2004)

actually just for notes..
does this happen all year round?
or only this mating 'season' or period of time?
(sorry just had to make sure)


----------



## Robert B (May 25, 2004)

I think that it happens all year round but I am not to sure about that.
Maybe some one else can give you a better answer.

Robert. (bobo31)


----------



## Rob G (Oct 19, 2004)

Perhaps it happens throughout the year in our aquariums because the water changes have an effect similar to seasonal weather changes in nature. Maybe it has something to do with a change in temperature between the existing aquarium water and the fresh water being added.


----------

